# Clean diamond stones with Hi-Polymer Block Eraser



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

good tip,mine came with two small ones but i havn't tried them yet.looks like it works quite well.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Might have to give one to my S.I.L. for his sharpening kit, only Diamond stone I use is to flatten my Water Stones


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks for this tip *Combo*, I'm always looking at ways to clean my (for *pottzy*... *NASA*) diamonds.

No idea whether it will works, but this tip has made me consider using my *sandpaper cleaning sticks* on the slips.

Save yourselves the trouble… the *sandpaper cleaning strips* don't work as well. 
Had to check this out, so my kitchen knife sharpening paddle volunteered,









did half with the rubber and the other half with the *stick*... cleaned it up with the rubber as the *stick* only did part of the cleaning. Unfortunately, forgot to take that interim photo 








and be buggered if I'll go and sharpen a few hundred knives just for a photo shoot.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Great tip ! Where did you source the erasers from, please?


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

> Great tip ! Where did you source the erasers from, please?
> 
> - Dusty56


 From the Pentel store on Amazon.com


----------



## bugradx2 (May 7, 2018)

I had been wondering if this actually worked or was an urban woodworking myth! Thanks so much for posting!


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

> I had been wondering if this actually worked or was an urban woodworking myth! Thanks so much for posting!
> 
> - bugradx2


First it seems to just smear the crud, but if you power through it eventually rubs off. Turns the eraser black. I am not sure if one should cut off the black or just keep using the eraser as is.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

After sulking about my failure of using a *sandpaper cleaning stick*, I had to redeem myself with some other inane contribution.

I found this *foam eraser*, 









was ideal for removing the scuff marks the rubber missed 








It was bugger all useless for the initial heavy duty work, but proved itself in the detailing… just dampen one block and wipe.

As the diamond stone is a very fine abrasive, like *long C19*, I cannot guarantee what, if any residue from the foam pad, might interfere with the efficiency of the stone after lock downs are just a memory.


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

My dad sharpened knives using crock sticks and uses these erasers to clean the steel off the ceramic. He has been using the same eraser for 15 years. He bought 4 but has never used the other 3. He gave me one today. It too was 15 years old but we pulled it out of the package new. Originally purchased at FedCo if memory serves, at the cutlery shop inside (which doesn't help anyone because FedCo doesn't exist anymore, though I loved that store).

I pulled out an S30V Spyderco and sharpened it on the sticks (point side, not the flats) and loaded up the ceramic. We then tested the one he had been using consistently for 15 years against the unloaded eraser. They worked identically well.

I am taking mine home to use on my Shapton.

Dad tells me Rob Cosman is wasting his Shapton when he takes his 300 grit diamond to it to reveal a fresh, clean, flat surface. Dad says the steel in no way changes the shape of the ceramic and using one of these erasers (which last forever), the ceramic should last forever - as long as you don't drop it.

My dad uses ceramic to sharpen all his knives and he has some pretty exotic steels AND has been using the same crock sticks forever.

I am excited to try out these crazy erasers.

*EDIT:* Oh, actually, the eraser Dad gave me is not one of those ones from Pentel, but one of these


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks Devin, the reviews suggest that the Lansky Eraser Block you link too is a bit more durable and stiffer than the polymer erasers. I will have to try them, but they are 7 times more expensive than the Hi-polymer erasers.

Now that you mention cleaning ceramic. I wonder what else can be cleaned with erasers.


----------



## bugradx2 (May 7, 2018)

I bet you could just use the eraser on some regular paper to make the crud get off the eraser


> I had been wondering if this actually worked or was an urban woodworking myth! Thanks so much for posting!
> 
> - bugradx2
> 
> ...


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks Devin, the reviews suggest that the Lansky Eraser Block you link too is a bit more durable and stiffer than the polymer erasers. I will have to try them, but they are 7 times more expensive than the Hi-polymer erasers.

Now that you mention cleaning ceramic. I wonder what else can be cleaned with erasers.

Good idea. I'll try that tonight.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Really clever, thanks for the tip.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

Your welcome Mads!


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

> Thanks Devin, the reviews suggest that the Lansky Eraser Block you link too is a bit more durable and stiffer than the polymer erasers. I will have to try them, but they are 7 times more expensive than the Hi-polymer erasers.
> 
> Now that you mention cleaning ceramic. I wonder what else can be cleaned with erasers.
> 
> ...


May be 7 times more expensive, but according to my Dad, you'll only need to buy one.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

I spent a few minutes with the erasers and was able to clean not only diamond plates, but also all of my ceramic, arkansas and india slip stones.


----------



## gdaveg (Aug 1, 2020)

Greta review. In my career as an engineer ran across the white erasers more than 20 years ago. They are the best erasers made for removing plain old pencil lines.

My artistic grand daughters have found this to be true and gave them all one for Christmas this year as mine at home kept disappearing.


----------



## chuckin (May 19, 2020)

Does anybody know if this would work on a CBN wheel?


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

> Does anybody know if this would work on a CBN wheel?
> 
> - chris underwood


I tried these erasers on a CBN rod and it worked. But also try first applying Wonder Slick Stick to your wheels befor useing them. It's supposed to prevent the wheels from clogging. I haven't given it a proper test yet.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Does anybody know if this would work on a CBN wheel?
> 
> - chris underwood


Buy a rubber and try it… it's only a few shekels… and if it doesn't work, you can use it to erase your mistakes on your keyboard… no waste.


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

I used a Lansky eraser block on my Shapton 16k and I think it worked well.


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

> I wonder what else can be cleaned with erasers.
> 
> - Combo Prof


contacts at the edge of electronic printed circuits.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

> I wonder what else can be cleaned with erasers.
> 
> - Combo Prof
> 
> ...


Neato. It has been 47 years since I've held a printed circuit board, maybe time to do some electronics again.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Deleted.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> I wonder what else can be cleaned with erasers.
> 
> - Combo Prof
> 
> ...


*Pencil*, maybe? I haven't held one of *those* in years!


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

*LOL.*


----------

